# What year and why?



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wondering what year you think is the best year for the cherokee and why.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

99, all of the safety equipment, updated intake design, still had the high pinion D30 and no axle disconnect. No problematic distributorless ignition like the 00-01, those years also had problems with heads cracking I believe (can't remember for sure since it doesn't affect me).

They changed very little from 97-01, but for a few things 97-98 still had a full roof rack 99-01 had a shorter one small things like that, every year had the sagging leaf problem in the rear but they are all pretty much trouble free.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snow problem;514684 said:


> Just wondering what year you think is the best year for the cherokee and why.


Best is relative, but my '92 is a tough old bird! The 4.0 HO is a pretty bullet proof engine, and the selectrac seems pretty tough too.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

My 01 has done anything I have ever ask of it. Never a problem!wesport


----------

